# Learning to Walk Nicely



## Vinny155 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi, Just curious as to how long other owners have found it took for there V to learn to walk nicely on a leash.

To put into context we have a 9 month old and have been consistently training for loose leash walking whilst he is attached to the lead, doesn't have to be a strict heel position at this stage but aiming for no tension/pulling. We have definitely had ups and downs, good days and bad, we think we have progress with a few walks in a row being around a 7/10 then back to a disheartening 2/10. 
I know he is still young and keen to explore so just looking to find how long it has taken others and reassurance we are heading in the right direction. 

TIA


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don’t be disheartened.
Your working with a breed that is built to run, and use their nose. So loose leash walking goes against what their brain is telling them. Plus they want to check out everything they see. Instead of doing a longer walk and expecting the dog to walk nicely. Break up the walk. Do a couple of minutes of loose leash, followed by either a quick off leash run, or some tricks for treats. Then go back to a couple of minutes of loose leash practice. Your dog is going to be hitting the adolescent stage soon. I would not expect you are going to start getting consistency on not pulling until you pass that stage.
If you haven’t already, join a group obedience class with your pup. Most of them are fun for both the owners, and the dogs. You will learn small things, that will make a big difference in your training.


----------



## BellaVT (12 mo ago)

It might be a divisive answer, but we've had fabulous luck with a Prong Collar. We went almost instantaneously from a crazed leash puller to an almost perfectly attentive and responsive dog. I'd highly recommend one, although there are a couple downsides.

The first downside is that you might never get around to training your dog to behave properly on a leash when not using the prong collar. Approaching 1 year old, we mostly haven't bothered yet. If we want great manners without vocal commands in a setting where a leash is required (today, walking through Home Depot), we use the prong collar. We're in a fortunate situation where she can spend the vast majority of her time off leash in the woods, and we very rarely encounter strangers on the trails we take. Either through transference or older age, she is usually well behaved on a standard leash at this point, but we probably should work on more formal leash training someday.

The second downside is that prong collars look like torture devices, and some small number of people will assume your dog is behaving well because she is being tortured. Used properly, I don't think this is true. I've never seen her act as if the prong collar is hurting her in any way, while I've seen a lot of dogs pulling against regular collars who are struggling to breath. It's also possible that some dogs don't respond well to a prong collar, in which case, you probably should find a different solution. And obviously, don't drag the dog around by any neck collar. The usual case though is that the dog naturally finds a loose leash to be preferable to pulling, and simply decides not to pull. 

The exact model we got is the "Sprenger Browned Steel Prong Collar 3.0mm Medium 20in". They are designed so that you can remove links to make it any size smaller than the maximum, so sizing is easy. Approaching full size for a smallish female, I think we currently have two links removed. Putting it on and taking it off involves separating the links, so it might not be ideal if you have poor finger dexterity. The 3.0mm size seems right for short haired dogs like a Vizsla. The brown color and smaller size does make it more decorative and less conspicuous.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ellie is 16mos old now and its a work in progress. My wife uses the prong collar, not for corrections from my wife, but more for self-corrections by Ellie. She knows when it is not that pulling is not an option. V's are super sensitive dogs and don't like that pinchy feeling. If you are properly trained to use the prong for giving corrections, very light touch is essential. Don't use one for corrections until you have learned about proper use for a soft dog like a V, also some may not react well at all and it should not be forced on them. I'll use the prong occasionally depending on the situation, like if i'm taking Ellie into a store or very public place where outbursts of pulling aren't tolerated.

I've been using a flat collar and have had some gradual success. Ellie knows heel, but it is not for a full walk and she's so-so with it. I use it in short random sessions and will come in handy for when needed. For "loose" leash, she won't choke herself out, and she really shows restraint but still kind of pulling and testing the boundaries. If she pulls too hard, I stop like a statue and give my no no command, and she looses up and we continue the walk. It is a long work in progress!


----------



## Vinny155 (Nov 4, 2021)

@texasred @BellaVT @Dan_A Thank you all for your responses, its reassuring to know its not a simple fix with some of these pups. We've been working with a trainer and he has mentioned a prong if we feel it necessary but so far have been working with just his flat collar and focusing on teaching Vinny pulling doesn't get him anywhere ie. stopping dead until he comes back to allow the leash to loosen. It is something we will consider for the situations like you have mentioned when we know he will get uncontrollably excited.
Overall I think we are getting progress, just the odd day that makes us feel like we are back at square one and on those days we doubt if we are doing everything correctly and best by him so its good to know we are not alone. Thank you


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

New to the forum and find it very helpful. Our V is 4 months. When he gets a little bigger say 6 months, I plan on using a gentle leader head collar when I walk him. 
Has anyone tried this ? 
Many years ago we had a Great Dane and I used this type of coller with him. It was night and day -- no pulling at all. Thank you


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Bud D said:


> New to the forum and find it very helpful. Our V is 4 months. When he gets a little bigger say 6 months, I plan on using a gentle leader head collar when I walk him.
> Has anyone tried this ?
> Many years ago we had a Great Dane and I used this type of coller with him. It was night and day -- no pulling at all. Thank you


I have not used one, but have used this no pull leash , It wraps around their waist and will cause a constriction feeling if they pull too much. At first I had some success with it while leading up to Ellie turning 6mos, then we switched to a prong as she started ignoring the waist squeeze.


----------

